

XKCD Refrigerator - ColinWright
http://xkcd.com/1109/

======
ColinWright
I pretty much never submit XKCD - I figure pretty much everyone ehre reads it
- but on this occasion I have because this is something I really would use.

I'm off now to create my own low-tech version, but if this were produced (note
the use of the subjunctive - I have zero expectation of this actually
happening) then I would buy one.

~~~
instakill
Thank you for using the subjunctive. It pains me to keep seeing "if it was"
everywhere.

~~~
ColinWright
I'm wondering if it will comeback into vogue after Sheldon highlighted it in
"The Big Bang Theory":

    
    
        Penny meant if he *were* a purple leprechaun.
        Penny forgot (pause) to use the subjunctive.

------
tokenadult
A quick explanation of the mouse-over text in today's XKCD:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simon_Stevin#Geometry.2C_physic...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simon_Stevin#Geometry.2C_physics_and_trigonometry)

